# Trying to plan a trip to England - need some insider info.



## SCStrong (Oct 6, 2017)

So, my English Brethren (and friends, who may not be Brethren, yet) - I  am planning a trip for my wife and I, to England, within the next year.
Any suggestions for what we should really try to see or where we should go ?  We would like to do a mix of  20 - 30  % "Tourist Stuff" and  70 -60% of "getting a feel for the local landscape/ people  stuff".   We may get to spend some time traveling to other countries in the UK as well but for now, I am focusing on England  - We will fly into  London - not sure how we would travel from there ....... I am assuming train / taxi, since we do not want another American trying to drive on the "wrong" side of the road    LOL.

I would love to visit a Lodge while I am there - is a tux or suit mandatory for most lodges, there?    Do I need to request access ahead of time? 
Any suggestions on historic Lodges / Must - See's ??

Thank you.

PS:  I am planning for 5 days in - country.   The budget is conservative but we do have a bit of discretionary funds.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 6, 2017)

Only five days?  London, Oxford, Salisbury and Stone Henge, Bath. 

Yes, dark suit and preferably white shirt and tie. 

Are you aware of how to arrange a lodge visit?


----------



## SCStrong (Oct 7, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Only five days?  London, Oxford, Salisbury and Stone Henge, Bath.
> 
> Yes, dark suit and preferably white shirt and tie.
> 
> Are you aware of how to arrange a lodge visit?



  Thanks -  we may stay longer, depending on what work schedules allow.  How do I arrange the lodge visit?


----------



## Brother Bob (Oct 21, 2017)

Devon, Cornwall and Stonehenge are worth a visit. Accommodation wise Air B&B is good.  


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 19, 2017)

I second Devon and Cornwall 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 31, 2019)

SCStrong said:


> I am planning for 5 days



It depends on what type of visitor you are. I would personally feel very uncomfortable with 5 cities in 5 days, although many of our guests do just that.

London alone would keep you busy for far longer than a week, considering that there are many different areas, each with its own distinctive character. Covent Garden alone has the market square, the Royal Opera House, the London National Opera, an uncountable number of theatres, Seven Dials, Neal's Yard, not to mention the Masonic Hall and museum. Down the road from there, on the Strand, it's the Savoy, where high tea is worth at least an hour of your time. And that's just one area.

The more places you go, the longer you'll spend in stations, tube, trains, packing and unpacking, hotel checkins and checkouts, etc. If that's your thing, that's all good and well. Travelling by train to Devon or Cornwall, for example, will take you 4 or 5 hours. I don't think there's a train to go to Stonehenge – you'll probably have to take the train to Salisbury and then take a bus.

Closer cities to London are St Albans, Oxford, Cambridge, Windsor, Canterbury, which are all worth a visit.

But it really depends on what you and your wife enjoy.


----------



## Scoops (Dec 31, 2019)

One would hope that, as the thread is over two years old, they came over to England and had a smashing time already and aren't still trying to plan it! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Dec 31, 2019)

LOL How did it end up in my New Posts?

All that wonderful (ahem) advice wasted...

_wiping egg off me face_


----------

